# Silicone Mask questions



## linster (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a silicone mask here that is unpainted.
1. What type of makeup/paint is safe for silicone?
2. What type of adhesive is best for it? Solvent for adhesive?

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

(The picture posted is a stock photo which is painted -.-)


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

linster said:


> I have a silicone mask here that is unpainted.
> 1. What type of makeup/paint is safe for silicone?
> 2. What type of adhesive is best for it? Solvent for adhesive?
> 
> ...


I mostly collect and use full head silicone masks instead of prosthetics but I cna help you.

Basically any type of makeup that is safe for your skin is safe on silicone. IF you are needing to stick blood on your prosthetic not much sticks to silicone. I know composite effects makes blood/slime that will stick to silicone and still wash off.


Spirit gum and things liek that just don't stick to silicone so you are going to have to get a product called SKin Tite as the adhesive. You will probably also want some ThiVex to thicken it up a bit.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

FuseFX offers an amazing line of silicone paints. They have a 3-hour cure, but you can speed it with a hairdryer. That means you have as much time as you want to get each layer just the way you want it. I've used them on several gigs, and have never been disappointed. Here's a video:






You can also make your own poor-man's version my thinning 100% silicone caulk with naptha, then tinting it with oil paints. The quality won't be as good (and it won't have great durability on a platinum silicone prosthetic), but it works in a pinch.

Telesis is one of the standard silicone-based adhesives used in special effects. It is fairly expensive, so check it against Skin Tite or another fast-cure platinum silicone product (I'm a fan of Gel-10 from Brick in the Yard). The advantage to Telesis is that it's just an adhesive, it won't add additional silicone bulk to the inside of your prosthetic once it cures. It requires a special remover called Super Solv, so that's something to think about as well.

-Chris


----------



## linster (Feb 1, 2012)

neomage2021 said:


> I mostly collect and use full head silicone masks instead of prosthetics but I cna help you.
> 
> Basically any type of makeup that is safe for your skin is safe on silicone. IF you are needing to stick blood on your prosthetic not much sticks to silicone. I know composite effects makes blood/slime that will stick to silicone and still wash off.
> 
> ...


Does the Skin Tite need a solvent? Just wondering if I'm going to look awesome for work on November 1st lol


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.smooth-on.com/Platinum-Cure-Sili/c1115_1193/index.html

Skin Tite usually doesn't need a solvent or anythgin to remove it but baby oil will help with the removal. Just don't use mineral oil as it can damage silicone


----------



## linster (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. I feel like I'm on the right track. I had never heard of bity until this forum and it was love at first site (bad joke )
But seriously! Thank you!


----------



## BITY Mold Supply (Sep 18, 2010)

As mentioned above the Telesis 7 and Telesis 5 Silicone Adhesives are great to use with Silicone If using the Telesis adhesives we recommend using the Telesis EZ Off or the Super Solv adhesive removers. Telesis Beta Bond also works but you must use the Telesis Beta Solv for removing the Beta Bond. If it was made of PlatSil Gel-10 or PlatSil Gel-00 you could use more Gel-10 as an adhesive as well.

If you are just going to use make up it needs to be an alcohol activated makeup such as the Skin Illustrator. You can seal that using the Green Marble Selr.
For painting we suggest using PlatSil Gel-10 mixed with your pigments. It can be thinned and airbrushed too. 

If you have more questions give us a call. 

BITY Mold Supply
521 Sterling Drive, Richardson Tx 75081
Phone 214-575-5600 Toll Free 1-888-676-2489 Fax 214-575-5603
www.brickintheyard.com
www.shop.brickintheyard.com
www.youtube.com/brickintheyard
www.facebook.com/bitymoldsupply


----------



## linster (Feb 1, 2012)

BITY Mold Supply said:


> As mentioned above the Telesis 7 and Telesis 5 Silicone Adhesives are great to use with Silicone If using the Telesis adhesives we recommend using the Telesis EZ Off or the Super Solv adhesive removers. Telesis Beta Bond also works but you must use the Telesis Beta Solv for removing the Beta Bond. If it was made of PlatSil Gel-10 or PlatSil Gel-00 you could use more Gel-10 as an adhesive as well.
> 
> If you are just going to use make up it needs to be an alcohol activated makeup such as the Skin Illustrator. You can seal that using the Green Marble Selr.
> For painting we suggest using PlatSil Gel-10 mixed with your pigments. It can be thinned and airbrushed too.
> ...


I will most likely be giving you guys a call. I have been watching your how-to videos religiously on YouTube lol.
Thank you for your help!!


----------

